# NIC load balancing



## peep96 (Sep 27, 2010)

Was wondering whether to use Round Robin, or Load Balance for two gigabit nics for a web server. Somewhere i read that TCP connections suffer somewhat on Round Robin. Am I better off going with a Load Balance set up?

Thanks.


----------



## shitson (Oct 5, 2010)

Round Robin is in my understanding a type of Load Balancing setup. It really depends on the purpose for the dual network cards, are you going for performance or are you going for reliability?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

Have a look in the handbook. 

31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------

